# Youtube plan for 2018



## Woodified (Mar 19, 2016)

Here's what I'm planning in 2018 for my youtube channel.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a pretty ambitious plan. Good luck


----------



## Woodified (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks Kenbo. Hoping to have some fun along the journey.


----------



## Woodshop Therapy (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your plans. I started making YouTube woodworking videos in 2017 and I also plan on doubling the amount of videos I put out. I enjoy the process and it's rewarding to get comments that I'm helping people learn about woodworking. My channel is http://www.youtube.com/c/woodshoptherapy


----------



## Woodified (Mar 19, 2016)

You have some good content on your channel. I subscribed. Good luck with your plans for 2018, see you on YT.


----------



## clickclackclunk (Jun 3, 2018)

That's quite the plan, man. Good luck to you. I subscribed and look forward to seeing what you do.


Youtube is an interesting platform to experiment with and I like that we get to "see into other people's heads" if you get my meaning. There are a lot of woodworking channels out there and it can be hard to differentiate yourself.


If you're interested, I also recently (like two weeks ago!) started a channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZK06jyGDSZrm6IJsYn3Q4Q


----------



## Woodified (Mar 19, 2016)

clickclackclunk said:


> That's quite the plan, man. Good luck to you. I subscribed and look forward to seeing what you do.
> 
> 
> Youtube is an interesting platform to experiment with and I like that we get to "see into other people's heads" if you get my meaning. There are a lot of woodworking channels out there and it can be hard to differentiate yourself.
> ...


Thanks. I felt I needed some goals to work towards  I've been thinking about doing an update on how it's been going. I stopped by your channel. It looks like the start of something good. I'm sub'ed up.


----------

